

1125899906842624 - rileyjshaw
http://www.rileyjshaw.com/2048/

======
yashg
When I read the title, I dreaded opening the link, half expecting it to be
another 2048 clone with a ridiculous target! And boy was I right! :(

------
TophWells
The target number is 2^50, and the grid is 64x64, so I think this should be
fairly easy to beat if you ignore the fact that it'll take about ten million
years at one move per second.

------
tensaix2j
The font is out of place when you reach 128..

